# Advice on 1 or 2 embryo transfer



## Anosy (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi
We recently completely our first round of IVF but sadly miscarried just after 8 weeks  We have 2 frosties (grade 4bb and 3bb) and have to decide whether to try with both or just one at a time. I know we have to get through the thaw first, however obviously need to make the decision before we get to this stage. Has anyone got any advice?!
Thanks in advance


----------



## BabyR (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi

I have just had my 2 snow babies put back. They only transfer one on fresh ivf which didn't work.

It's personal choice really - I wanted the hospital to thaw them at the same time I don't think I could have coped waiting for one then if that didn't work waiting for another to thaw.

I am testing Monday so fingers crossed one or both snow babies have worked.

Best of luck

BabyR


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

I think the question to ask yourself, is if this works, are you able and happy to cope with twins? If the answer is no then do a SET!


I personally would do another DET tomorrow if I had the funds for a cycle!


CLP


----------



## Anosy (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks both- and best of luck BabyR today!


----------



## BabyR (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for the good luck - it's a BFP!!!!


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Anosy,

I remember going through exactly the same dilemna as you with my first FET. We had 2 5aa blasts which both thawed perfectly and we put two back (I was so desperate to get pregnant). Anyway, once I found out I was pregnant I spent the first few weeks until the 7 week scan massively stressing that there could be 3 in there. Twins I was prepared for but not 3.

Anyway, my point is that it was only 1, even with perfect blasts one didn't make it - so my advice would be to transfer both but only if you are prepared for twins are more too.

Good luck hun.

Anna xx


----------



## Anosy (Apr 2, 2012)

Congrats BabyR, great news 

And you too Aw1- congratulations and thanks very much for telling me your experience. All helps! I have called the unit this morning and an embryologist is going to call me back over the next few weeks to discuss options etc.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Anonsy, just noticed your news hun - I am so soo sorry hunnie - sending huge hugs    
Sheila


----------



## Bearbones1 (Jul 29, 2012)

We put 2 blasts back after a failed set and I'm 27weeks with twins. It took a lot of persuading the clinic to have two transferred so if that is what y decide be strong. Goodluck xx


----------

